# Welche Angelhose?



## Raubfischzahn (3. Februar 2011)

Hallo an alle Angelfreunde,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Hose fürs Angeln. Sie sollte Wasser-/Winddicht sein, innen (leicht)gefüttert und sollte so um die 50€ kosten.

Könnt ihr mir nen guten Tip geben?

Danke & Grüße
Raubfischzahn


----------



## C..pHunter (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Angelhose?*

Moin moin...

es wird schwer eine gute und langlebige Hose für € 50,00 zu bekommen. Du solltest auch darauf achten das die Hose atmungsaktiv ist. Für eine gute Hose die auch nach dem 20.ten mal waschen noch wasserdicht ist sollte man daher ein wenig mehr ausgeben. 
Schau mal nach den Pinewood Hosen...Da stimmt die Preis-Leistung ;-)

Gruß, C..phunter


----------



## Raubfischzahn (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Angelhose?*

Danke für diesen Tip. Ich würde auch ein bisschen mehr Geld ausgeben wenns nötig ist.
Kannst du von den Pinewood Hosen ein bestimmtes Modell empfehlen? 
Ich würde die Hose größtenteils zum Spinnfischen einsetzen aber auch mal zum Ansitzangeln.


----------



## Peter51 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Angelhose?*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Angelfreunde,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Hose fürs Angeln. Sie sollte Wasser-/Winddicht sein, innen (leicht)gefüttert und sollte so um die 50€ kosten.
> 
> ...


 
gib mal "LENZA Outdoor Hose" ein 
die zieh ich immer an und hab die für 20 Euro mal bei Plus gekauft. Ist es kalt, zieh ich ne Jeans drunter und Schwitz ist es ein Mischmasch Wetter kann man die ohne Zusatzhose anziehen. 

Nur auf den Oberschenkeln ist es ab und an mal etwas kühler.


----------



## Raubfischzahn (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Angelhose?*

Hallo Peter,

danke auch dir für den Tip aber ich suche eine Hose die leicht gefüttert ist(Fleece oder ähnliches) so das ich ebend keine zwei Hosen anziehen muss.(so eine ähnliche hab ich zZ auch)
Am besten wäre es vieleicht noch, wenn man per Reißverschluß aus ner langen, eine kurze Hose machen könnte.


----------



## C..pHunter (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Angelhose?*

Ich selber habe dieses Jahr die Impala Extrem Hose zugelegt und trage seit ca. 3-4 Jahren die Lappland Extrem Hose. Die Impala Hose ist was für Temperaturen bis ca. 10 Grad und die Lappland Hose kann man auch noch bei 20 Grad gut tragen. Hab gerade mal google angeschmissen und hier nen Angebot gefunden...

http://www.outdoor-bekleidung-shop....ood-Impala-Extreme-Hose-dunkelgruen::144.html


----------



## batta29 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Angelhose?*

Habe von Pinewood die Lappland und die Ancona, diese eignen sich bestens zum Angeln. Gerade die Ancona hält bei etwas kühleren Wetter recht warm.


----------



## Lorenz (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Angelhose?*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> Am besten wäre es vieleicht noch, wenn man per Reißverschluß aus ner langen, eine kurze Hose machen könnte.



Wie oft machst du das?
Hinsetzen,Schuhe aus,abzippen,alles verstauen (und rumtragen),Schuhe wieder an...

Wenn es richtig warm ist,zieht man gleich eine lockere kurze Hose an,da tuts dann auch eine billige.Ansonsten eine dünne leichte und super atmungsaktive lange (wie z.B. die Fjäll Räven G1000 Modelle).
Mit den Hosen ist man auch vielseitiger weil man sie übereinandertragen kann und sie dann trotzdem noch einen super Tragekomfort bieten!

Das gleiche gilt für die Wasserdichtigkeit!
Braucht man das als Spinnfischer oder Ansitzangler der unterm Schirm/Brolly sitzt? Für mich ist die Zweitrangig...
Lieber ein paar mal feuchte Beine und schnell wieder trocken als  dauernd schwitzen! Als Zweithose ist eine gute Gortex natürlich sinnvoll.


----------



## Raubfischzahn (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Angelhose?*



Lorenz schrieb:


> 1. Wie oft machst du das?
> Hinsetzen,Schuhe aus,abzippen,alles verstauen (und rumtragen),Schuhe wieder an...
> 
> 2.Das gleiche gilt für die Wasserdichtigkeit!
> Braucht man das als Spinnfischer oder Ansitzangler der unterm Schirm/Brolly sitzt?



Hey,

erstmal danke für die Empfehlungen.

@Lorenz
zu deiner ersten Frage: Häufig mache ich das nicht aber finde es trotzdem sinnvoll.Gerade wenn man noch früh in den Morgenstunden ans Wasser geht, ist es meist noch recht kalt. Wenn es dann im Laufe des Tages wärmer wird, kann man dann ohne Probleme aus ner Langen eine kurze Hose machen. 

zu deiner zweiten Frage: Als Spinnfischer legt man meist lange wege zu Fuss zurück. Und da kommt es auch schonmal vor, dass man vom Regen überrascht wird. Oder wenn man durch hohes nasser Grass läuft, hat man RuckZuck nasse Beine und wenn es dann noch Frisch ist, ist das nicht so angenehm.
Beim Ansitzangeln hat man meisten einen Schirm oder ähnliches dabei aber was ist, wenn es mitten im strömenden Regen beißt und du an die Ruten musst. Da macht sich doch ne wasserdichte Hose besser.

Grüße


----------



## Uwe1987 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Angelhose?*

ich selber trage die fjäll räven g1000 hydratic. und bin absolut zufrieden mit dieser hose. ist nicht gefüttert, hat aber eine weitere gewebeschicht, so dass sie (deutlich) wärmer ist als die normale g1000. besorge mir vermutlich demnächst noch eine normale g1000.
zumindest bei der normalen g1000 weiß ich, dass es da auch hosen mit abnehmbaren teilen gibt.
habe als beispiel mal juste google gequält. 
http://123outdoorwelt.de/HERREN-Bekleidung/Hosen/Fjaellraeven-Karl-Zip-off-Trousers-G-1000.html
falls dir die zusagt, kannst du ja mal weiter googlen. es müsste auch noch modelle geben, bei denen die knie und das gesäß noch zusätzlich verstärkt sind. evtl. wichtig für einen spinnangler.
das gute an der hose ist auch, dass man nur auf die weite achten muss. die langen beine sind extra dafür gedacht, dass man diese anschließend auf die individuelle länge kürzt.
mir gefällt besonders, dass das material wirklich sehr robust ist und absolut wasserabweisend. durchnässt wird man mit der hose bestimmt nicht. man kann durch auftragen von wachs die hose wieder abdichten, falls sie mal wasser aufnehmen sollte. nur das waschen ist so eine sache. ich bürste sie eigtl. nur von außen mit wasser ab. ach und der preis sprengt den rahmen mal locker um zumindest das doppelte. ich finde, es lohnt aber auf alle fälle. bei den jägern hat sich das g1000 material meines wissens schon etabliert. und die müssen auch ganz gerne mal durch unterholz und dornen usw.... die karl modelle haben dazu noch einige taschen, die nützlich für spinnangler sind. die gesäßtasche ist auch mit einem knopf verschließbar, so dass man seine börse nicht verliert. ich meine zumindest eine beintasche hat auch einen reißverschluss. 

edit: hier noch einmal eine übersicht über die modelle. (wie es scheint gibt es kein modell mit verstärkten knien und der zip-off funktion.)
http://www.fjallraven.de/produkte/Hosen/


----------



## Novice (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Angelhose?*

Kann die Fjällräven G1000 auch empfehlen. Kostet leider ca. 100 Euro und ist somit über deinem Budget.

Am besten gehst du in einen vernuenftigen Outdoorladen und fragst nach Auslaufmodellen. Bei den G1000 ist dieser Wachsstein vom gleichen Hersteller zu empfehlen, da die Wasserdichtigkeit manchmal an den Nähten nicht 100% ist und auf jeden Fall nach einigen Wäschen nachlässt.


----------



## MajorPain2181 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Angelhose?*

Moin die G1000 Hosen kann ich dir auch empfehlen. Ich bin super zufrieden damit. Ohne Wachs sind sie zwar nicht mehr Wasserabweisend aber trocknen sehr schnell.


----------



## S.Lorenzen (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Angelhose?*

Ich trage nur Pinewood! Es kostet zwar ein wenig mehr, aber es lohnt dich! Kánn ich nur weiterempfehlen!!!


----------



## Forelle97 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Angelhose?*

Also ich kauf meine immer beim Engelbert Strauss , weiss aber nicht ob du da was kriegst, weil da brauchst du nen Firmen Ausweis.
Da gibts aber immer gute Sachen , halt auch nicht ganz billig , aber super quali. Und schlecht siehts auch nicht aus


----------



## Raubfischzahn (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Angelhose?*

Danke für eure bisherigenTips.
Ich bin jetzt noch am überlegen welche Hose es genau sein soll. In meine engere Wahl kommt auf jeden Fall eine Hose von Pinewood.
Habt ihr vieleicht noch weiter Modelle die ihr empfehlen könnt?


----------



## cafabu (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Angelhose?*

Moin, moin,
es muss nicht immer eine reine (teure) Anglerhose sein. Berufsbekleidung reicht auch manchmal. Denn die sind auch bei Wind und Wetter draußen.
Schau mal in diesen onlineshop, vielleicht findest Du da was:
http://www.fala-onlineshop.de/shop_content.php?coID=3
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Raubfischzahn (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Angelhose?*

So, nachdem ich reichlich im Netz Recherchiert habe und kurz davor stand mir ne Pinewood zu kaufen, wollte ich vorher nochmal in mein Angelgeschäft, um zu schauen was sie so im Angebot haben.
Ich fand dort auch welche die meinen Vorstellung entsprachen aber leider zu teuer(>100€)
Nach nem kurzem Gespräch mit dem Verkäufer, bot er mir an, eine Ron Thomsen für 60€ statt 110€ und da konnte ich nicht nein sagen.

Also das Hosenproblem ist gelöst, jetzt nur noch mal schauen was sie in der Praxis taugt.

Dank an alle, für eure guten Empfehlungen!

Gruß


----------



## Doc Plato (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Angelhose?*

Hi, 

habe mir im Dezember eine Fjällräven G1000 gegönnt und es lohnt sich!

Greets 

Doc


----------

